# Eccentric Turning Frame



## Rangertrek (Jan 20, 2015)

I bought a Nova DVR 3000 lathe at an estate sale.  When I went to pick it up, the lady said the box of chucks, lathe tools, and the "red thing" goes with it.  Well, the red thing is a Nova Eccentric Cutting Frame.  If anyone knows and more about this tool, let me know.


----------



## wyone (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I do not know exactly how you use it, but here is a link to the manual

http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/ornamental_manual.pdf

It looks like you can do some incredible things with it!

Ok.. so inquiring minds want to know.. how much did you steal this setup for?  I have a feeling that THIS portion is worth more than my lathe and all my tools.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 20, 2015)

This is way cool! I had no idea they made an attachment like this!
This is like having a dedicated Rose Engine ornamental lathe!


----------



## wyone (Jan 20, 2015)

I am only just completely jealous!   

But hey.. at least one of US got a bonus.


----------



## southernclay (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow! That's a lot of add ons especially the ornamental! With the stand and outrigger too and and and haha. 

I actually traded for the exact same lathe yesterday so very small world. If you end up not using that ornamental turner let me know if you want to send her to Georgia it'd be fun to play with. 

Nice score!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow ... just a couple of months back I was talking with a member about buying his Nova ornamental turning attachment, but I didn't have the funds to cover it then. (I still don't, but since I doubt you'll be offering yours up for sale I shan't lose sleep over it :biggrin

Great score. If you only paid a fair price for the lathe, you got an exceptional deal.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 20, 2015)

There are a few YouTube videos that have some good info on them.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 20, 2015)

It's not made any more. Cutter goes on the headstock, wood on the "red thing". You can add decorative work, cut threads in a box, and lots more. I think they cost over $350 when they were available. That offset front piece comes off, and then you will have 1"-8 threads, unless he ordered something else.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 21, 2015)

I almost hate to admit what I paid for the lathe, chucks, air cleaner, and lathe tools.  It was $400 total, I made her an offer on just the lathe and she kept saying take this also.   Lady wanted to get it out of the house since house was up for sale.



duncsuss said:


> Wow ... just a couple of months back I was talking with a member about buying his Nova ornamental turning attachment, but I didn't have the funds to cover it then. (I still don't, but since I doubt you'll be offering yours up for sale I shan't lose sleep over it :biggrin
> 
> Great score. If you only paid a fair price for the lathe, you got an exceptional deal.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Mitch, I also found the manual on line.  Now just need some time to read and understand it.  I am not sure I got all the parts to it.  



wyone said:


> Well I do not know exactly how you use it, but here is a link to the manual
> 
> http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/ornamental_manual.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 21, 2015)

Rangertrek said:


> I almost hate to admit what I paid for the lathe, chucks, air cleaner, and lathe tools...


You bought a few accessories at an incredible bargain price -- and got a free DVR3000 thrown in.

I never get deals like this!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow! Lot's of jealous people here. I'm thinking somewhere along the way you did something nice for someone and KARMA just paid you back.  
Congrats!


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 21, 2015)

I think he may be having a few visitors late one night. lol


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 21, 2015)

The last time I did a group buy on tools and pen kits at an estate sale I basically got shafted.  Most of the equipment had issues and the pen supplies were mismatched, etc.  So this time I was more careful.  I have not even mentioned the 30+ plastic bins of pen kits that I am now sorting out.  The past owner decided to open all the baggies and place parts in the bins.  Not smart at all, mismatch, shorts, etc.  Overall, I still did very good. 



bobleibo said:


> Wow! Lot's of jealous people here. I'm thinking somewhere along the way you did something nice for someone and KARMA just paid you back.
> Congrats!


----------



## wyone (Jan 21, 2015)

REALLY????????????????????  

$400?????????????????

How do you sleep at night????????

Awesome for you!

Obviously it was more than it was worth to her.  

Glad to know a fellow turner that will get hours of enjoyment out of it got it.  

I have sold some tools way under value, partly to get rid of them, but also because I knew the new owner really appreciated them and would enjoy them.

I am very happy for you..  WAY WAY JEALOUS.. but happy for you


----------



## traderdon55 (Jan 22, 2015)

If you have trouble sleeping over getting such a steal just give me a call and I will be there in a couple of hours to take it of your hands. Congratulations on getting such a good deal.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 22, 2015)

Rangertrek said:


> The last time I did a group buy on tools and pen kits at an estate sale I basically got shafted.  Most of the equipment had issues and the pen supplies were mismatched, etc.  So this time I was more careful.  I have not even mentioned the 30+ plastic bins of pen kits that I am now sorting out.  The past owner decided to open all the baggies and place parts in the bins.  Not smart at all, mismatch, shorts, etc.  Overall, I still did very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done, absolutely amazing opportunity...!

From what you said, so far, and from what I say on the pics, here in Australia, that was a $4,000 value for $400 payment, and that is just out of this world.

I have the Nova 1624-44 but, the lathe I always wanted was that DVR, the ornamental vice set-up, is also ideal to adapt a router head on it and use all its base adjustments to do lots of nice stuff...!

In all, you done very well, congrats and enjoy...!

Cheers
George


----------



## MarkD (Jan 22, 2015)

Obviously, the woman's husband was not successful in maintaining the old adage  "When I die I hope my wife doesn't sell my tools for what I told her I paid for them!".

Looks like you did very well this deal. 
When I first started I walked into a similar situation where a pen maker moved across the country to help his parents and had no room for a workshop. So after a few years of storage he sold the whole lot to me for a song. I'm still using odds and ends from that purchase.


----------

